# My New Beetle 4motion swap thread :)



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

Yup, I'm making my own 4motion Bug








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1040717


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: My New Beetle 4motion swap thread  (reflexbug)*

Awesome! Keep us updated, definately takes skill and mad cash.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Des


----------



## BeetleTurbo (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: My New Beetle 4motion swap thread  (reflexbug)*

Yes, keep us posted. This is the Ultimate Beetle mod. I own BeetleTurbo.com and if I ever get around to developing it, I'd love to feature your car.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: My New Beetle 4motion swap thread  (reflexbug)*

Hey I dont know if you have seen it but check out HPAmotorsports.com. Its a company in Canada that specializes in vw four motion swaps and bi-turbo and single turbo VR6 swaps too. If you get stuck they have some experience I imagine.


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: My New Beetle 4motion swap thread  (reflexbug)*

Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What are your plans for the engine?


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: My New Beetle 4motion swap thread  (reflexbug)*

I've done some talking with HPA, and the techs have been great with helping me get a start in the right direction







As soon as it's done, I'd love to have it featured







Thanks


----------

